# Icehog3 hits HARD.



## field (May 28, 2007)

As you may have heard, during a storm a while back, the hog's computer fried, and I was able to fix him up and get him back in business. He publicly thanks me, and has his henchmen rocket my RG (thanks to everyone for the bumps!) and then I get this in the mail! Without going into too much detail, suffice it to say that I am the proud recipient of some very nice cigars, thanks to our friend Tom! (The 8-9-8 was_ very_ nice! ) 











Thanks again, Brother!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I would expect nothing less from Tom, he's a fine BOTL. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

There's nothing better than a bunch on camera-shy smokes!!!

Nice hit Tom!! :tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I love shy sticks... so cute  haha


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

What a nice guy......for me to poop on!



No seriously...Tom is awesome!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice hit Tom!! :tu


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

Have Computer skills - will work for crappy cigars. Nice move Tom.:tu
Jerry


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

That Tom is a bombing bastage they dont call him admiral for nothing


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Tom is one of our best.. Nice hit enjoy


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice Hit.

Way to go Tom!:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

From most people this would be unexpected. From Tom...not the case. Nice job, buddy!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice going Tom! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Have any trash for me to haul Tom?:dr


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice hit Tom! Need any help from a freshman engineering student


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Good Lord!!!! The Admiral hits hard!!!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Very Nice Hit!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you have been hog tied ! :tu


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Have any trash for me to haul Tom?:dr





Seanohue said:


> Nice hit Tom! Need any help from a freshman engineering student


Need any X-Rays or a Cat Scan........

Awesome hit Tom !!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

No good dead goes unpunished...or unrewarded in the jungle :ss

WTG :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Nice hit Tom! Need any help from a freshman engineering student


I do network engineering, but hell, I'll come mow the lawn and clean the gutters. Geez... what a sweet selection.

Beautiful hit


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very deserved Critch and a very nice thank you from Tom, but who would expect less from him?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Devastating!!
:tu


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Awright!!!!! :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I am an ass man
that is my preferred view
so niiice

Tom's an excellent human being, as for this field guy, I've heard tings... way to go both of ye


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Critch, it was my pleasure after your wonderful gesture...you are a true BOTL! Hope you enjoy them as much as I am enjoying being back in the Jungle!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

WTG L.E.O. :tu


----------

